# Report:  Another Year of UN Force Recommended in Haiti



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2007)

*UN report on Haiti recommends 12-month extension of mission, cites challenges ahead*
UN News Service, 2 Jan 07
Article Link - Report _(.pdf)_ - CF Backgrounder on CAN Role  _(Latest - CF has 4 troops there)_

Citing “significant challenges” for Haiti’s Government, the United Nations Secretary-General has recommended extending the world body’s mission in the impoverished country for a further 12 months until February 2008.

The report by former Secretary-General Kofi Annan, who was succeeded as the world’s top diplomat on 1 January by Ban Ki-moon, covers the work of the UN Stabilization Mission in Haiti (MINUSTAH) for five months until December 2006, including its logistical and security assistance for last month’s elections.

“The Government will continue to face significant challenges in the coming months… Accordingly, I recommend that the Mission be extended for a further 12-month period…and with its present authorized troop and police ceilings,” Mr. Annan wrote, referring to MINUSTAH’s current mandate that ends on 15 February 2007.

Citing the potential for destabilizing forces “to use violence to attain their objectives,” he argued that, “The continued engagement of the Mission’s military and police will remain crucial in responding to significant threats at a time when Haiti’s own security capacity is still at an early stage of development.”

MINUSTAH currently employs more than 6,600 military personnel and over 1,700 police officers, as well as hundreds of civilian staff assisting the people of Haiti, which is the poorest nation in the Western Hemisphere ....


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

I don't know when UN Force is supposed to leave, but it could change it ...

Security boosted amid violent protests over prices in Haiti



> PORT-AU-PRINCE (AFP) - Blue-helmet UN peacekeepers were called in Tuesday to protect Haiti's presidential palace after violent demonstrations against high food
> and fuel prices broke out in the capital.
> 
> At least five people have been killed by gunfire since the protests erupted last week, according to an unofficial count. On Tuesday at least 14 people were rushed to the city's
> ...



Link


----------



## geo (9 Apr 2008)

Ummm... what is the purpose of maintaining a UN Force in Haiti?

Is it to separate the people from it's elected government?
Is it to provide security while that elected government forms and trains it's own forces  - with the support of the guest forces?

I do not see or hear anything about a Haitian security force being formed and trained by the military forces occupying Haiti.

Waste of time if you ask me

IMHO


----------



## Yrys (9 Apr 2008)

UN reaffirms backing to Haiti in face of anti-poverty unrest



> UNITED NATIONS (AFP) - The UN Security Council on Tuesday pledged renewed support to the Haitian government and the UN mission in Haiti as the Caribbean
> nation grappled with mounting protests against rising prices and rampant poverty.The 15-member council issued its statement backing the government in Port-au-Prince
> and the 10,000-strong UN stabilization force in Haiti (MINUSTAH) after hearing a briefing from the UN special envoy to the country, Hedi Annabi.
> 
> ...




Link


----------



## Greymatters (10 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Ummm... what is the purpose of maintaining a UN Force in Haiti?
> Is it to separate the people from it's elected government?
> Is it to provide security while that elected government forms and trains it's own forces  - with the support of the guest forces?
> I do not see or hear anything about a Haitian security force being formed and trained by the military forces occupying Haiti.
> ...



We help by injecting foreign money into the system... but there is supposed to be several CivPol elements there training local police forces...


----------



## Yrys (10 Apr 2008)

Haiti leader demands end to riots



> Haiti's President Rene Preval has ordered people to stop rioting over soaring food and fuel prices. "To those who are stirring up violence, I order you to stop because it is not going to solve the problem," Mr Preval said on national TV and radio.
> 
> Five people have died in a week of rioting in Haiti, a rice importer and one of the world's poorest countries. On Wednesday, barricades of burning tyres spewed out black smoke above the capital and gunshots rang out. Bands of young men carrying sticks, rocks, and guns looted stores and roamed streets deserted of cars in Port-au-Prince.
> 
> ...




Eyewitness: Haiti food protests


----------



## geo (10 Apr 2008)

Why is it that I look at that island - see the relative prosperity of the Dominican republic AND the abject desperation of Haiti?

Such a sad state of affairs.... 

Should almost consider the benefits of removing the whole population, raze the villages & reforest.... do not reopen for 100 years.
(Xcept of course - what to do with all the population ??? )


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

Haitian prime minister ousted over high food prices



> PORT-AU-PRINCE, Haiti (AP)  -- Haiti's Parliament has voted to dismiss Prime Minister Jacques Edouard Alexis after deadly protests over rising food prices.
> Senator Gabriel Fortune said that 16 of Haiti's 27 senators voted in favor of the dismissal in Saturday's session.
> 
> The vote reflects widespread frustration over the rising cost of living in the impoverished country that sparked deadly clashes between protesters and U.N. peacekeepers
> ...


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

U.N. soldier killed in riot over food in Haiti.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24072532/


----------



## MarkOttawa (13 Apr 2008)

A post at _The Torch_:

What's the exit strategy for the UN?
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/04/whats-exit-strategy-for-un.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Yrys (17 Apr 2008)

UN appeals to Haitian politicians



> The head of the UN mission in Haiti has called for a new government to be chosen as soon as possible to avoid further unrest over food prices.
> ...
> 
> *Rice move*
> ...


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

U.N. vows to pursue killers in peacekeeper's death



> PORT-AU-PRINCE, Haiti (AP)  -- U.N. officials pledged Friday to pursue those responsible for slaying a Nigerian peacekeeper during food riots in the Haitian capital. Cpl. Nagya Aminu was dragged from his vehicle and shot in the neck April 12 in the first execution-style slaying of a U.N. peacekeeper in Haiti since the multinational force arrived to restore order in the troubled Caribbean country in 2004.
> 
> "We will pursue the authors of this crime with the strongest determination until they are brought to justice," U.N. envoy Hedi Annabi told dozens of peacekeepers who
> gathered at a military hospital for a memorial service for the slain Nigerian police officer. The 36-year-old, who was married and had one son, had been in Haiti since
> ...


----------



## geo (21 Apr 2008)

Methinks we have a problem here.
A peacekeeping force is intended to stand between two opposing groups that, while they want to reconcile... can't.
In Haiti the UN Force is standing between the Haitian government AND it's people.

Possibly time to pull out and let them figure out what they want on their own terms.


----------



## Yrys (22 May 2008)

I hope someone over there can do something for her...

Montreal woman kidnapped near Haitian capital



> A Montreal woman was kidnapped as she drove an aid agency vehicle through a residential area near the Haitian capital of Port-au-Prince. Nadia Lefebvre, 32,
> was working as a non-medical volunteer on a three-month internship program for Medecins du Monde. She arrived in Haiti on May 14 to join the program for the
> summer, as part of her studies for an MBA at the University of Sherbrooke. She was kidnapped early Wednesday morning, about 2 a.m.
> 
> ...


----------

